# Old dado blade set



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have been thinking about trying some box joints and I have no experience with dado blades. First is this safe to run? I have no writing on it. I would guess its a power kraft or something similar just because I got this and a old saw (powerkraft)from a family friend unloading his basement of his dads old stuff.
Anybody seen one like this?
Also-do I need to make a insert for my table saw before using or not? My wood should be long enough to clear the insert area.
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I seriously doubt you will get a satisfactory cut with that set. 
When I do box joints, I use a dedicated jig/sled which eliminates the need for an insert. :smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Dandan111 said:


> I have been thinking about trying some box joints and I have no experience with dado blades. First is this safe to run? I have no writing on it. I would guess its a power kraft or something similar just because I got this and a old saw (powerkraft)from a family friend unloading his basement of his dads old stuff.
> Anybody seen one like this?
> Also-do I need to make a insert for my table saw before using or not? My wood should be long enough to clear the insert area.
> Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


I agree with mdntrdr, it looks like it would be difficult to get a good looking box joint with that set. Remember that box joints are visible and a ragged bottom of the cut will show up. I looks like it would make a serviceable dado though as long as the ends of the dado are hidden. 
Yes, you should use an insert sized as closely as possible to the width of the dado for safety. Sounds like mdntrdr has made a purpose built sled to eliminate the need but the aspect needs to be addressed one way or another. :smile:


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

You guys think it will my cuts will be rough with no carbide? As long as it's safe I'll try it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dandan111 said:


> You guys think it will my cuts will be rough with no carbide? As long as it's safe I'll try it.


No one mentioned carbide. It is the design of the cutters, and few teeth which may result in a rough cut surface which can result in problems fitting the box joints together.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks like scrap metal to me. Amazon has a pretty good Avenger set on sale for < $57 shipped.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

^Yes, I'm new to this but it's a strange design set in my eyes. I didn't remember what it looked like so I got it out today. I was hoping to see a name on it somewhere. The side blades are different than I have seen.


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

It looks like an old set that never caught on. That's probably why you've never seen anything like it. As long as nothing flies off, chuck it up, stand to the side and give the power switch a quick on/off flip. If it wobbles, throw it away. If not, see how it cuts.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

I had time for a quick test today. Everything seemed fine and safe so I gave it a try. Just the right size for the small saw I have but I'm not sure about box joints quality yet. I just had a old 2 by 4 close by. What do you guys think? To rough?



Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a lousy dado set used on crummy wood ....*

Will give you what you got there. That wood is not helping, the HHS cutters probably have seen better days and the result is tear out.
Probably Ok for construction work, not woodworking. JMO.

Safety is probably not an issue if the work is held securely against the miter gauge or the fence on a radial arm saw. Me, I would not use it and get a new one as suggested by knotscott above.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a lot of tearout.....even a modest $60 set will do much, much better.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

I tried a piece of oak. Still tearout but not near as bad.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr
I made a table insert and have been testing. My dado blade sucks. Do you guys think my leeson 3/4 hp would be enough for the avenger set? I'm real close to buying it. My motor powers this dull dado blade so I think it should handle the sharp avenger set fine?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't tell which end of your saw is the infeed end, hopefully it's towards the drill at the top of the picture. When you set up a dado set, the chippers with only two teeth go in between the outside cutters. On steel dadoes, there can be a left and right outside cutters. Looks like you have the outside cutters in the center.


----------



## Dandan111 (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I have it right? First picture shows the blade/strange shape. I put the chipper blades in the middle. That drill is on the infeed side. I will take another look.


----------

